# Knitting groups near Indianapolis Indiana?



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I am looking for a knitting group near Indianapolis, southwest side preferred. Plainfield, Martinsville, Mooresville, Greenwood.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi. I am orginally from Mooresville(worked at krogers 15 years) hy mom,son and two neices also live there. Have you been to the yarn shop in Plainfield? they are very nice and they have open knitting on Thursday , I think it starts at 5 pm.Bernice


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

sanaylor said:


> I am looking for a knitting group near Indianapolis, southwest side preferred. Plainfield, Martinsville, Mooresville, Greenwood.


Sanaylor - I am in a knitting group (Hooks and Needles) and we meet every Tuesday at 1 p.m. in my home. I live in Avon, IN. PM me if you would like additional info. We would be happy to have you join us.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

grammaneice said:


> Hi. I am orginally from Mooresville(worked at krogers 15 years) hy mom,son and two neices also live there. Have you been to the yarn shop in Plainfield? they are very nice and they have open knitting on Thursday , I think it starts at 5 pm.Bernice


Yes I just discovered the yarn shop in Plainfield. I have been thinking about joining on Thursday nights.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

laminitagirl said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a knitting group near Indianapolis, southwest side preferred. Plainfield, Martinsville, Mooresville, Greenwood.
> ...


I would love to join your group. Sadly, I still work full time for probably another 7 years. Maybe someday.


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

There is another group called Indy Pub Knitters. You can look them up on Facebook. They meet all over town. I'm on the northeast side, so not sure about many happenings on the southside.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

KayOC said:


> There is another group called Indy Pub Knitters. You can look them up on Facebook. They meet all over town. I'm on the northeast side, so not sure about many happenings on the southside.


Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My address is Greenwood, but close to 37 highway would love to get together maybe at a library as Avon is several miles away to drive at night. Mooresville is also about 10-12 miles away. Jane


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I am trying to start a group in Mooresville. I will contact you again if we get something started. Sharon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Mooresville would be great. Thanks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Mooresville would be great. Thanks


----------

